

How I Built Nomad SMS in 3 Days - toumhi
http://bryceadams.com/built-nomad-sms-3-days/

======
astletron
I applaud brave move to base this on (the slightly terrifying) Wordpress
because you seem to have made an "eyes-open" trade off between best and
fastest implementation.

~~~
bryceadams
Hey! I'm Bryce (the author of the post / product). As I touched on in my post,
I'm a fan of using the tools you already know. The end goal was clear - to
build a product that solved my problem. For me, I was looking for the fastest
and most efficient route to get to that solution.

